# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Twin Peaks to Moore?

## Easy180

Definitely just a rumor but my buddy said he heard Twin Peaks was coming around the Warren

Would be an interesting addition for *wholesome* Moore...Sure BWW hopes it ain't true

----------


## Ginkasa

People keep bringing this place up and I keep thinking of this.

----------


## Niji

It is my understanding they are currently looking Moore or maybe Norman to open a new store

----------


## Niji

Latest on Twin Peaks is they will be opening a new store in Norman in 2012. Moore will have to wait I guess.

----------


## skyrick

Not enough Hooters or Bone Daddy's in OKC? Need another T&A dining experience? I never understood the attraction of these places. The food is average at best, but they bump up their prices for the privilege of looking at their waitresses' cleavage.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Not enough Hooters or Bone Daddy's in OKC? Need another T&A dining experience? I never understood the attraction of these places. The food is average at best, but they bump up their prices for the privilege of looking at their waitresses' cleavage.


I agree - completely. Not to mention the Twin Peaks menu reads like soft porn.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Not enough Hooters or Bone Daddy's in OKC? Need another T&A dining experience? I never understood the attraction of these places. The food is average at best, but they bump up their prices for the privilege of looking at their waitresses' cleavage.


 I agree that Hooters food is average at best. But, Bone Daddy's is DAMN good food. That is what seperates it from the Hoots. Chicks and great food.

----------


## kevinpate

> Latest on Twin Peaks is they will be opening a new store in Norman in 2012. Moore will have to wait I guess.


Hooters fell flat in Norman a long time ago. No clue how the next incarnation will stack up.  

And that's enough of that for one post.

----------


## Jesseda

I think twin peaks will go to norman, I mean its a college town, great college jobs for the girls, great place for college guys to go to!!

----------


## shaws007

Been a couple months back, but a friend of mine went to an event at Fort Thunder and they had some girls from Twin Peaks there and they were saying that Twin Peaks would be opening next to Fort Thunder. Don't know how much truth there is to that plus plans change all the time.

----------


## Roadhawg

I'll eat, drink and be merry at Hooters and Twin Peaks... the rest of you can go to Denny's  *lol*

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I'll eat, drink and be merry at Hooters and Twin Peaks... the rest of you can go to Denny's  *lol*


I'll probably see you.

----------


## kevinpate

Nope, they'll have to go to Jimmy's Egg.  But come to think of it, Denny's did last years and years longer than Hooter's did in Norman.  A bit odd I suppose.  Maybe if the shorty shorts hadn't been a cross between UT and Poke's orange the place woulda fared better back in the day.

----------


## Bill Robertson

They're orange?

----------


## 3labdad

Saw in the Journal Record that Twin Peaks will open in Moore sometime this year.   Should be fun!

----------


## Easy180

Wife ain't gonna be happy lol

----------


## ousooner1980

Good News!

----------


## VinnyTheShark

Why would they put it in Norman? College guys got no money.  :Busterbunny:

----------


## bbhill

> Why would they put it in Norman? College guys got no money.


Exactly, there used to be a Hooters in the current Burger King on I-35. I'm not sure it was the best location that far from campus, but it failed nonetheless.

----------


## eric_andrews

It's been confirmed it is going in Moore.

----------


## Tavia

This will be built near Fort Thunder Harley Davidson.  There is an article in the Moore Monthly that talks about the new food being added to Moore.

----------


## Jesseda

I told my wife about trying it out when it opens, she said sounds good. Sadly her clucking coffee clutch group told her about the ladies of twin peaks and probably added more over the top stuff  to it, because I was told now that I can not go to twin peaks  :Frown: . So post pictures if anyone can of opening day and more  :Wink:

----------


## MDAmico

I think Twin Peaks will fare very well in Moore, though I'm not sure our current bars will be able to survive that competition. Twin Peaks has above average bar food and good beer specials. I hope that the new location will equal a lot of the college girls coming up to Moore to work, instead of the same girls that keep rotating between Hooters, Twin Peaks, and now Bikinis. Maybe Dennys could just dress up their waitresses in tiny shorts and crop tops? Oh please, please no.

----------


## Bunty

> Why would they put it in Norman? College guys got no money.


Well, Stillwater has a Buffalo Wild Wings, yet it's a big hit.  Funny how there isn't one in Norman.  Twin Peaks might work in Norman, if its video screens are as huge as the ones in Buffalo Wild Wings.

----------


## oneforone

I just find myself asking where do these girls come from? Then again, I see how many strip clubs litter the city and come to the conclusion that it's probably the girls that think they can strip for money then suddenly back out when they have to do their first private show for the club manager.  The women I dated and the one I married are beautiful to say the least however, the last place would find any of them is at an employer requiring them to shake their money maker. 

You know all the feminist just cringe when a place like this opens. All the fight they fought to get equality and at the end of the day it all boils down to which ones the prettiest. Just as it's always had been....... Okay, I'm kidding. 

I do find it amusing that so many are willing to show it off when so many use to keep it concealed for the right guy to see behind closed doors.  I miss that girl being in abundance. Very few exist in today's world and it took me forever to find a woman who knew she was sexy and didn't have to flaunt it.  I miss the fun little game of wondering what was behind the clothes. Now it's just out there. It's like getting your christmas and birthday presents just handed to you without the wrapping paper. Call me crazy but, I like a little wonder in the world. I don't like a world that is defined and fully explained. I like using my imagination and I am afraid the human imagination is slowly dying. Without imagination there will be no more great inventors or great story tellers. Star Wars, Jaws and ET would have never been the great stories we grew to love without an imagination being involved.

----------


## Ginkasa

That was an interesting transition.

----------


## mcca7596

> I just find myself asking where do these girls come from? Then again, I see how many strip clubs litter the city and come to the conclusion that it's probably the girls that think they can strip for money then suddenly back out when they have to do their first private show for the club manager.  The women I dated and the one I married are beautiful to say the least however, the last place would find any of them is at an employer requiring them to shake their money maker. 
> 
> You know all the feminist just cringe when a place like this opens. All the fight they fought to get equality and at the end of the day it all boils down to which ones the prettiest. Just as it's always had been....... Okay, I'm kidding. 
> 
> I do find it amusing that so many are willing to show it off when so many use to keep it concealed for the right guy to see behind closed doors.  I miss that girl being in abundance. Very few exist in today's world and it took me forever to find a woman who knew she was sexy and didn't have to flaunt it.  I miss the fun little game of wondering what was behind the clothes. Now it's just out there. It's like getting your christmas and birthday presents just handed to you without the wrapping paper. Call me crazy but, I like a little wonder in the world. I don't like a world that is defined and fully explained. I like using my imagination and I am afraid the human imagination is slowly dying. Without imagination there will be no more great inventors or great story tellers. Star Wars, Jaws and ET would have never been the great stories we grew to love without an imagination being involved.


 +1

----------


## SOONER8693

> I just find myself asking where do these girls come from? Then again, I see how many strip clubs litter the city and come to the conclusion that it's probably the girls that think they can strip for money then suddenly back out when they have to do their first private show for the club manager.  The women I dated and the one I married are beautiful to say the least however, the last place would find any of them is at an employer requiring them to shake their money maker. 
> 
> You know all the feminist just cringe when a place like this opens. All the fight they fought to get equality and at the end of the day it all boils down to which ones the prettiest. Just as it's always had been....... Okay, I'm kidding. 
> 
> I do find it amusing that so many are willing to show it off when so many use to keep it concealed for the right guy to see behind closed doors.  I miss that girl being in abundance. Very few exist in today's world and it took me forever to find a woman who knew she was sexy and didn't have to flaunt it.  I miss the fun little game of wondering what was behind the clothes. Now it's just out there. It's like getting your christmas and birthday presents just handed to you without the wrapping paper. Call me crazy but, I like a little wonder in the world. I don't like a world that is defined and fully explained. I like using my imagination and I am afraid the human imagination is slowly dying. Without imagination there will be no more great inventors or great story tellers. Star Wars, Jaws and ET would have never been the great stories we grew to love without an imagination being involved.


Women have been selling it since the beginning of time. It will never change as long as men will by it. And we will never run out of men willing to buy it.

----------


## Drake

It is just a restaurant.

----------


## eric_andrews

Did you just compare Twin Peaks to Jaws? This is stupid. Everyone will huff and puff and then all Twin Peaks will do is take the prettiest girls in the area and make them their servers...too bad.

----------


## jedicurt

any more news on this???  some people around the norman area seemed to of heard from someone that they are no longer looking at Moore or Norman for a twin peaks... granted the people i have heard it from were not wanting one to go in, and it could just be wishful thinking on their part

----------


## zcamaro70

An update was posted in the Moore Monthly.  http://www.mooremonthly.com/index.ph...s&news_id=1203

----------


## jedicurt

awesome! thanks... i'm glad this is still happening

----------


## SOONER8693

Heard from a buddy that is dealing with a number of the businesses in the 19th & I35 area, that the Twin Peaks deal is dead in the water. Not coming. Bible belt influence of Moore community killed it.

----------


## mcca7596

lol

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Heard from a buddy that is dealing with a number of the businesses in the 19th & I35 area, that the Twin Peaks deal is dead in the water. Not coming. Bible belt influence of Moore community killed it.


 that's stupid

----------


## Dubya61

> Heard from a buddy that is dealing with a number of the businesses in the 19th & I35 area, that the Twin Peaks deal is dead in the water. Not coming. Bible belt influence of Moore community killed it.


is that why they moved a new mega church there?  to kill Twin Peaks?

----------


## SOONER8693

Not my opinion. Just stating what he was told by numerous business people in the area. Take it for what it's worth. If you don't like what I posted, take it up with someone else.

----------


## Martin

> If you don't like what I posted, take it up with someone else.


i presume you're responding to plutonic panda... i think he's saying that twin peaks not opening is stupid, not that your post was stupid.  i had to read it a couple times myself.

-M

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> that's stupid





> i presume you're responding to plutonic panda... i think he's saying that twin peaks not opening is stupid, not that your post was stupid.  i had to read it a couple times myself.
> 
> -M


My apologies, I didn't mean to call anyone stupid or anything. I mean't that Twin Peaks not opening is stupid. I should have worded it better. My bad  :Frown:

----------


## Pete

A lease to Twin Peaks was just reported on OKC.biz.

----------


## Easy180

> A lease to Twin Peaks was just reported on OKC.biz.


Yes!

----------


## LovableGoober

The lease to Twin Peaks is at 6500 SW 3rd in OKC, not in Moore

----------


## Bill Robertson

6500 SW 3rd would be the former Ryan's Steakhouse building. About halfway between MacArthur and Rockwell.

----------


## rxis

Twin Peaks couldn't reach a lease in Moore within their acceptable price range.

----------

